# Goat with Labored/Loud/Wheezing Breathing



## tomboyfarm (Jan 24, 2021)

Found my Nigerian Dwarf Goat today with her head down, breathing loudly, and eyes drooping. She hasn’t been moving around much lately because she has a hurt leg, so I didn’t think much of her lethargy today. It almost sounds like she’s snoring, but it’s only on the exhale, and she does it when she’s awake, too. Definitely didn’t seem well, although she eats a bit and drinks. Can’t get a vet out until tomorrow. Temp is 103.2. Gave her LA-200 and brought her in for the night. Any ideas?


----------



## tomboyfarm (Jan 24, 2021)

tomboyfarm said:


> Found my Nigerian Dwarf Goat today with her head down, breathing loudly, and eyes drooping. She hasn’t been moving around much lately because she has a hurt leg, so I didn’t think much of her lethargy today. It almost sounds like she’s snoring, but it’s only on the exhale, and she does it when she’s awake, too. Definitely didn’t seem well, although she eats a bit and drinks. Can’t get a vet out until tomorrow. Temp is 103.2. Gave her LA-200 and brought her in for the night. Any ideas?


Here’s a video of her.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 4, 2021)

How is she now?


----------

